# herping places in melb ?



## ChrisZhang (Nov 7, 2009)

any good herping places around melbourne? SE suburbs?


----------



## gazman (Nov 7, 2009)

i would't mind hearing about this one aswell.....


----------



## bigi (Nov 7, 2009)

what about the Pearcedale conservation park, or tyabb bushland reserve or moorooduc flora and flora reserve or langwarren flora and fauna reserve they are all around the corner, or mornington peninsula national park, nice warm weather this week also - a great opprtunity


----------



## blakehose (Nov 7, 2009)

If you can make the trip try Buckleys Falls in Geelong I would reccomend it. I was down there the other day, saw 2 tigers, 3 cunninghams, a bluey and tonnes of skinks


----------



## AaronR (Nov 7, 2009)

come up to the good old Yarra Valley so far this week I have had 3 copper head calls and 2 other unknowns.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 7, 2009)

Cranbourne for Copperheads or Dandy Creek Glen Waverley


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 7, 2009)

There are still some good spots to go herping around Melbourne, heaps actually, 
but im not going to post them here.
To many people going out now and poaching, not replacing logs and rocks and generally trashing / rubbishing the locations.
Chris, pm me and ill show you some places local to your area.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 8, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> There are still some good spots to go herping around Melbourne, heaps actually,
> but im not going to post them here.
> To many people going out now and poaching, not replacing logs and rocks and generally trashing / rubbishing the locations.
> Chris, pm me and ill show you some places local to your area.


 
Damn good point Baz


----------



## python_dan89 (Nov 8, 2009)

just a question i live near a park and its next to a golf course and has a little river bed in it has anyone herd of wattle park in surrey hills 3127? If so any seen?


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 9, 2009)

what can you find around skye? at my school there has been recent warnings about snakes being seen.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 9, 2009)

just go to a large patch of bush and look for some tin, pretty much everywhere you go you will see snakes, I have even seen them in the suburb of epping in sydney, if there is a bit of habitat they are most likely there. if you are flipping rocks make sure you put them back and be careful lifting them, you should get little whip snakes if your in the right places, I do not know the species down there, but as I have said, anywhere you go you are most likely to find snakes, they are always easiest to find if you find tin though, 9 in 10 snakes I see are under tin, this does not include night drives.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 9, 2009)

hey black horse what type of bluey did u see eastern or blotched?


----------



## eipper (Nov 10, 2009)

there is a number of herps in Wattle park

around Skye....Tigers, Copperheads, white lips and Small eyeds

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 10, 2009)

Just go for a walk in the bush or long grass in shorts and thongs and there will be Tigers and Copperheads everywhere .


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> Just go for a walk in the bush or long grass in shorts and thongs and there will be Tigers and Copperheads everywhere .


 
wish that worked for me, I go herping in thongs and shorts, walk through long grass and never really see any vens, occasionally red bellys but they seem to be out in the open more.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 10, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> what can you find around skye? at my school there has been recent warnings about snakes being seen.


 id say if you went to the pines [frankston north] bush land you would see snakes and lizards .


----------

